# worth doing another sweep?



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

I had a membrane sweep done by my midwife on friday at 39+6....she said I was 1cm dilated and cervix was long and posterior so not very encouraging.  

I am seeing her again tomorrow (40+3), is there any point in another sweep at this stage?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

it may do something , so it's worth a try. The aim is just to stimulate things into producing the hormones for labour. It's good that you are 1cm dilated, as the midwife can reach the membranes nicely,

all the best!

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thankyou


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Hi

i am feeling very sore and bruised after the sweep yesterday (was not very successful), is there anything I can do to help ease this?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, 

You are ok to have paracetamol, and a long soak
in a warm bath might help, that baby is too comfy in there!!  

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

sorry, me again!

Been to ANC today and have been given a date for induction for tues (was offered another sweep but declined as not over yesterdays one yet!).  Anyway urine showed trace protein, 2+ leucocytes, 2+blood.  yesterdays urine was NAD.  They have sent todays urine to the lab for culture to rule out a uti, but won't have the result until we actually go in for induction due to the long easter bank holiday weekend.  If it is a uti will that interfere in anyway with them doing the induction (and is there any risk to baby from it) or will i just be given antibiotics to take?  I'm kinda thinking that maybe the blood and leucocytes are just due to trauma of yesterdays sweep...is that likely?

Thankd ever so much for all your help and advice.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It could just be a bit of contamination from the loss following the sweep, but if it is a uti, it will be flagged up when you go in for induction, and you'll be given antibiotics.  It won't affect the induction or delivery at all,

all the best,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thanks emilycaitlin, I would promise thats my last question until after easter....but who knows.

you really are a valuable support x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks 

don't worry about asking questions, that's what I'm here for, if you are worried about anything, or even if it's just something that's niggling you, just ask and I'll do my best to answer you xx


----------

